

Jack LaLanne dies at 96; spiritual father of U.S. fitness movement - Evgeny
http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-jack-lalanne-20110124,0,5507436,full.story

======
mark_h
RIP Jack.

If you want to see what he was like, Ross Enamait has collated some favourite
clips: <http://rosstraining.com/blog/2011/01/24/rip-jack-lalanne/>

Absolute legend.

------
wmboy
This guy was ripped well into his late 80's. Haven't seen a photo of him in
his 90's though - has anyone got any links of him in his final years?

~~~
drinian
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkdYrAQJu6g>

Age 95, and still full of energy (as is his wife, in her 80s).

